# Aspire Nautilus Mini Refill problem



## Franky (5/9/14)

Hi guys, anybody else here struggle to unscrew the bottom piece from the tank and mostly end up just moving the airhole ring around when trying to do a refill? Surely there has to be an easier way...


----------



## ShaneW (5/9/14)

Yip I also battle. I think the trick is not to over tighten. The rubber seal works really well so it doesn't need to be too tight. 
Having said that, I still battle. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necropolis (5/9/14)

I also struggle a bit - think it just takes some practice


----------



## Franky (5/9/14)

Having said that though, this tank is amazing. My poor mPT3 isn't getting much use these days

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (5/9/14)

Ya what Shane said. You don't need to tighten all the way. The seal sort of expands.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Necropolis (5/9/14)

It is amazing 

I made the massive upgrade from a Twisp to the min

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (5/9/14)

Sho... This tank is thirsty though


----------



## rogue zombie (5/9/14)

ShaneW said:


> Sho... This tank is thirsty though



And it loooves Gorilla Juice 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zodiac (5/9/14)

If it feels a bit tight, then just tighten the top part, where the drip tip is attached to, then the base will be easier to loosen. You guys would have known that if you had read the manual


----------



## ShaneW (5/9/14)

Zodiac said:


> If it feels a bit tight, then just tighten the top part, where the drip tip is attached to, then the base will be easier to loosen. You guys would have known that if you had read the manual



What is this manual thing I keep hearing about? Hahaha, ok I suppose that would help, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (5/9/14)

ShaneW said:


> What is this manual thing I keep hearing about? Hahaha, ok I suppose that would help, thanks


 
I dont know anybody called Mannuel, this isnt Mexico!
Can you give me his Whatsapp number?!


----------



## ShaneW (5/9/14)

WHeunis said:


> I dont know anybody called Mannuel, this isnt Mexico!
> Can you give me his Whatsapp number?!



Sure... 082 RTFM YFI

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (5/9/14)

I just came to say that Gorilla juice is fan..tastic stuff, I need boatloads of this juice, and H1N1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Franky (5/9/14)

@Alex, which of our forum retailers stock this juice?


----------



## Metal Liz (5/9/14)

@ShaneW from Juicy Joes sells these amazing juices

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (5/9/14)

Necropolis said:


> It is amazing
> 
> I made the massive upgrade from a Twisp to the min



The Nautilus is amazing!

You'll find with being a member of this forum, that you'll probably always feel the "want" to upgrade. Until you have a REO. Apparently then you'll want one in every finish 

So just the other day, I'm messaging a mate back and forth, "let's get this battery.. And that mech..," and so on.

Then I have a puff of some good juice in the Nautilus on a Spinner.,, and I think, do I really need more? 

Stunning tank, just stunning!


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (5/9/14)

The bottom seal does tend to be tight initially when fit dry. Get the same when rinsed with warm water and left to totally dry. It helps if you give it a a wipe of juice all the way round before fitting and it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (6/9/14)

This is how far I close mine, and it doesn't leak. You don't have to close it all the way.




Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shadowvapor (26/10/14)

Hi guys i am struggling with my mini can you maybe give advice. somehow the rubber seal at the bottom expanded and i cannot fit the glass again over it. is there somewhere i can buy a replacement seal.


----------



## Andre (26/10/14)

Shadowvapor said:


> Hi guys i am struggling with my mini can you maybe give advice. somehow the rubber seal at the bottom expanded and i cannot fit the glass again over it. is there somewhere i can buy a replacement seal.


First time I have heard of such a problem. Post us a picture if possible, maybe someone can help to diagnose the problem. It is quite a tight fit.


----------



## Andre (26/10/14)

Here are some good info on the Aspire Nautilus. One of our members (don't remember who - edit, was @Franky) posted this in another thread.
http://www.thexlab.com/vaping/aspire_nautilus_observations.html

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shadowvapor (27/10/14)

Thanks I will post the photos


----------



## Franky (27/10/14)

@Andre , that was me


----------



## Andre (27/10/14)

Franky said:


> @Andre , that was me


Thx, edited that post.


----------

